# Post a Pic of Your First Baby and Me Picture.



## rjb

No matter how bad i look in this, i love this picture more than any other because it was the first time i held her <3
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## vinteenage

Fresh out of the womb!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Phineas%20Matthew/Resized/Picture137-1.jpg


----------



## Hotbump

im actually crying right now :cry: with jovanni we didnt have a camera and with valentin my oh accidently erased the pictures from his phone i actually bawled and told him that i hated him :haha: now i have no memories :cry:


----------



## rjb

Hotbump said:


> im actually crying right now :cry: with jovanni we didnt have a camera and with valentin my oh accidently erased the pictures from his phone i actually bawled and told him that i hated him :haha: now i have no memories :cry:

aw no! :(


----------



## Hotbump

aww daphne my picture was exactly like yours but he wasnt even cleaned yet. :cry: :cry: :cry: i only have pictures of my babies by themselves.


----------



## Leah_xx

I didnt get to even hold her until the day after she was born.
 



Attached Files:







hos4.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 46


----------



## amygwen

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs529.ash1/31067_1489309473589_1259542930_1348044_5295720_n.jpg

This was the first time I held him which was like an hour after birth? I had a c-section and was really sick when they were cutting me, so I wasn't able to hold him.. So this is the picture of Kenneth and I :) Awwwwwwwww :cry:


----------



## rjb

amygwen said:


> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs529.ash1/31067_1489309473589_1259542930_1348044_5295720_n.jpg
> 
> This was the first time I held him which was like an hour after birth? I had a c-section and was really sick when they were cutting me, so I wasn't able to hold him.. So this is the picture of Kenneth and I :) Awwwwwwwww :cry:

mine and Adelaide's was about 30 or 20 mintues after as well


----------



## stephx

Ah these pics are lush! I don't have any pics of us until I came out of hospital 4 days later :( :( x


----------



## rjb

stephx said:


> Ah these pics are lush! I don't have any pics of us until I came out of hospital 4 days later :( :( x

aww, but you have a first picture of course, any picture could be first haha


----------



## Burchy314

I couldn't pick which one lol. I saw her before these pictues were taken. This was like 20 minutes after I first saw her, but they were the first pictures taken.
 



Attached Files:







cid_0_1.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 43









DSC_1402.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 44









IMG_0115.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 41









IMG_0116.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 37









IMG00593-20101210-2341.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 33


----------



## vinteenage

Hotbump said:


> aww daphne my picture was exactly like yours but he wasnt even cleaned yet. :cry: :cry: :cry: i only have pictures of my babies by themselves.

Aw!

He uh..wasn't actually cleaned there. He came out pretty un-gross. They just plopped a hat on his head!


----------



## lily123

This is the first one of me and Esmee :)
I have plenty of her on her own as a newborn but only this one of us together. This was 8 hours after she was born, i've got a major face-bloat going on!
ETA: You might need to click on it to enlarge to see it properly - i look like i have a MASSIVE nose :haha:


----------



## x__amour

The first picture was the first time I saw her and the second picture was the first time I held her. (Born at 9:51pm, didn't get to hold until 1am.) Stupid c-sections. :sad1:
 



Attached Files:







76887_1616952376589_1019754384_1734416_3332228_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 21









149514_1616953136608_1019754384_1734424_6079482_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Leah_xx

x__amour said:


> The first picture was the first time I saw her and the second picture was the first time I held her. (Born at 9:51pm, didn't get to hold until 1am.) Stupid c-sections. :sad1:

I agree shannon!!
I had gracelynn october 7th at 6:34pm and didnt get to hold her until 3:30ish in the after noon on october 8th


----------



## Rhio92

Mine is absolutely RANK :haha: I do really treasure it though... Hope you don't mind a bit of areola :blush:

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/100_0794.jpg


----------



## xdaniellexpx

seconds old i love this pic me my mum and izzy had her on a birthing stool:cry::cry:


----------



## rainbows_x

This is the first picture of me and Ava. really get sad looking at it though, I had been crying because the midwifes were pressuring me to get stitched and everyone was passing Ava around taking pictures, I didn't get the first picture with her, it's always hard to look at them now.


This is the first picture of Ava with my mum. I love her hands lol.


----------



## leoniebabey

i dont have any 'right after' pics because LO wasnt breathing so this was after i'd been stitched up. Blocked him out of the pic cause he spoils them! 
excuse my extreme swelled up face,blame the high blood pressure
https://i52.tinypic.com/2zp4kua.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/2i0qb8y.jpg


----------



## veganmum2be

i couldn't hold him straight away cos i had horrible shakes and felt really sick during c section, but he was handed to me when we were getting wheeled round to post natal this was the first time in my arms :cloud9: :)
 



Attached Files:







frank 037.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have ones right after but they are pretty visual.
I will kind a decent one haha.


Seconds after being born


After the first time i nursed her:cloud9:


An hour after I gave birth .
Sorry my boob is hanging out.


----------



## Rhio92

Callie-xoxox said:


> I have ones right after but they are pretty visual.
> I will kind a decent one haha.
> 
> View attachment 165374
> 
> Seconds after being born
> 
> View attachment 165376
> 
> After the first time i nursed her:cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 165377
> 
> An hour after I gave birth .
> Sorry my boob is hanging out.

Gorgeous :) And LOVING the tattoos! x


----------



## Rhio92

Awwww all these pics are so nice! Brings back memories :cry: :cloud9:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I miss my baby being small!
Makes me soo sad!


----------



## Kailie92

:cloud9::
 



Attached Files:







39465_455451162852_750677852_6324761_257035_n.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 37


----------



## vinteenage

Kailie, we have the same travel system as you!


----------



## GypsyDancer

aw these are all lovely

The first picture of Zach an I..i cant even remember when it was or it being taken :wacko:

https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af261/gypsydancer_2010/DSC_0982.jpg


----------



## leoniebabey

GypsyDancer said:


> aw these are all lovely
> 
> The first picture of Zach an I..i cant even remember when it was or it being taken :wacko:
> 
> https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af261/gypsydancer_2010/DSC_0982.jpg

awww that's soo cute! x


----------



## xgem27x

First picture is me with Frazer, OH held Maxxie first, we werent allowed to hold them much :( This was when he was a day old, my first cuddle, an amazing feeling when obviously I couldnt just go hold them when I wanted :cry:

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/firstcuddle.jpg

And this pic is the first time I held both of them together, they were two days old here and over in a different hospital, they're sooo tiny, my boobs are bigger then them!! :haha:

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/mummyandtwins.jpg


----------



## Burchy314

How much did your twins weigh?


----------



## xgem27x

Burchy314 said:


> How much did your twins weigh?

Frazer was 3lbs7 and Maxxie was 3lbs14 ...but in those pics they were less than 3lbs because they didnt have any milk until they were a week old, and even then it was 1ml every 3 hours :) xxx


----------



## Burchy314

Oh so adorable. I thought my 5lb baby was small.


----------



## annawrigley

1: Seconds old, first time I saw him (i think :wacko: Although he has blankets on so maybe it was minutes old... Bit of a blur :haha:)
2: My fave pic :D
3: Stroking his arm
4: Nomming some toast... Lol at my belly
5: Excuse the disgusting thing in my hand, I dont even remember what that is or why they put it in!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02861.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 41









DSC02862.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 43









DSC02864.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 45









DSC02867.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 55









DSC02869.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 52


----------



## lucy_x

:blush: I hate mine! Id been crying with emotions and then i wanted pictures of her tiny hands and OH didnt understand what i was saying :haha:

Amari was all swollon and ugly too :blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0718.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 42









DSCF0723.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## divershona

sorry these are all blurry, i could of killed my OH for that but these are the only pics i have got of her right after she was born. i was only allowed to hold her for half an hour :cry: then my OH took her so I could be stitched up

the first 3 are of me holding kaya about 5 minutes after she was born and before all the doctors swarmed in, excuxe the state of me i'd just pushed an almost 9lber out of me :haha:

the last 2 are of my OH holding kaya whilst i got stitched up.
 



Attached Files:







20101124_kaya_0001.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 49









20101124_kaya_0002.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 43









20101124_kaya_0007.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 33









20101124_kaya_0009.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 34









20101124_kaya_0010.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## GemmaLeanne

first is of me and OH with Kacie 15 minutes old that the midwife offered to take for us. 2nd is me with Kacie that OH took because he realised there wasnt any pics of me with her yet (hes on the ball he is ;) lol) so she was 2 and a half hours old. i do wish id gotten a picture with her sooner, but her first pics are more than enough to keep me happy, i really do treasure them xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0055.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 11









DSCF0072.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lauraxamy

Finding mine out made me sooo emotional :blush: can't believe she won't be my baby for much longer!
Heres me and my princess, she was about 5-10mins old
 



Attached Files:







SDC10453.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 15


----------



## amygwen

xgem27x said:


> First picture is me with Frazer, OH held Maxxie first, we werent allowed to hold them much :( This was when he was a day old, my first cuddle, an amazing feeling when obviously I couldnt just go hold them when I wanted :cry:
> 
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/firstcuddle.jpg
> 
> And this pic is the first time I held both of them together, they were two days old here and over in a different hospital, they're sooo tiny, my boobs are bigger then them!! :haha:
> 
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/mummyandtwins.jpg


Awwwwwwww :') I love those pictures. You look so good! And I can't believe how big your baby boys are now!! Haha I was just going to say that about your boobs!! :haha: Love it!!


----------



## sophie0909uk

About 5 mins old :) xx
 



Attached Files:







SAM_2701.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7









SAM_2702.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwwh :cloud9:

Heres mine! 
1: Me and OH with Grace back in 2007!! 
2: OH with Grace while I was delivering placenta and being stitched up etc 
(Ignore the dates :haha: it was a new camera and I didn't set it properly, Grace was born 31/10/07 lol) 
3: Me and Theo about 20 mins after he was born
4: Having our first feed :cloud9: (BOOOOOOOOBS :haha:, wish they were still like that lmao, felt like Jordan!!)
5: OH with Theo when he was about 8 hours old 

x
 



Attached Files:







100_0147.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 20









100_0150.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 19









100_2069.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 18









100_2071.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 23









100_2075.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## wishuwerehere

Aw, everyone's pictures are all so lovely!

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/mycamera113.jpg

Apologies for the blood on my chest/face, she was delivered straight onto my tum so she was pretty gunky!
I like this picture because I look so pleased with myself lol...
And that's my mum in the background :)

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/mycamera115.jpg


----------



## _laura

now im sad :( there are pics of OH, brother, aunty and my mum holding max the day he was born but none of me :cry:
no one took photos straight after I gave birth because there was so much blood everywhere it looked like a murder scene (as in dripping down the sides of the bed-tmi!) and I was being stitched up and I had nearly passed out.

I only managed to get one of him lying in my arms and him asleep :(
 



Attached Files:







155142_478284251776_614906776_6208445_2595353_n.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4









132853_479283206776_614906776_6221739_4538541_o.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## annawrigley

Awwww I cant wait to watch my daughter give birth


----------



## xdaniellexpx

xgem27x said:


> First picture is me with Frazer, OH held Maxxie first, we werent allowed to hold them much :( This was when he was a day old, my first cuddle, an amazing feeling when obviously I couldnt just go hold them when I wanted :cry:
> 
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/firstcuddle.jpg
> 
> And this pic is the first time I held both of them together, they were two days old here and over in a different hospital, they're sooo tiny, my boobs are bigger then them!! :haha:
> 
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/mummyandtwins.jpg

have you been on the tv sure ive seen somthing with u and the babies in:dohh:


----------



## xgem27x

xdaniellexpx said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> First picture is me with Frazer, OH held Maxxie first, we werent allowed to hold them much :( This was when he was a day old, my first cuddle, an amazing feeling when obviously I couldnt just go hold them when I wanted :cry:
> 
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/firstcuddle.jpg
> 
> And this pic is the first time I held both of them together, they were two days old here and over in a different hospital, they're sooo tiny, my boobs are bigger then them!! :haha:
> 
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/mummyandtwins.jpg
> 
> have you been on the tv sure ive seen somthing with u and the babies in:dohh:Click to expand...

nope :shrug:

wish i could go on tv with them lol, i'd be like "rawwrrr im a teen with twins!! hardcore supermummy!!" :haha:


----------



## rjb

:rofl:


----------



## Shabutie

The first is straight after she was born, she was plonked straight onto me, but you cant see my face really. My family are rubbish at getting good/flattering angles in pictures. lol

Second is the day after she was born having skin to skin before an attempt at BF.

Third is the day after birth too. Ignore my shocked face. I'm so pale as I lost 3pints of blood! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







PC280186.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 12









PC300227.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 11









PC290210.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kailie92

vinteenage said:


> Kailie, we have the same travel system as you!

Good! I love mine!


----------



## emmylou92

I love looking at these pic's....even though i do look very happy..i went into shock and my placenta was a pan in the bum and didnt want to come out....
Sorry about the blood, the boob's and the midwifes arms. :/
 



Attached Files:







P1190074.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 14









P1190077.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 19









P1190072.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 13


----------



## etcetera

I may look terrible, but I love it anyway :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







100_0238.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 36


----------



## RachelRae

Just got done crying, I couldn't believe he was mine! :flower:
https://i56.tinypic.com/2meen2p.jpg


----------



## Mellie1988

How do you look so good after just giving birth Rachel?! :shock:


----------



## RachelRae

Oh gosh, I wouldn't say that! Haha. But, before I went in for my induction I did my hair and makeup. I was prepared for pictures afterwards. ;)


----------



## Mellie1988

Haha I was all sweaty and my hair looked horrid, I showered when in labour with both of mine but couldn't stand/sit still long enough to dry and straighten it :haha: and no make up either....bleahh lol! 

x


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, well I mean stuff happens! I all sweaty and blehhh I almost put my hair up! haha.


----------



## lb

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/179415_10150099983293306_649628305_6200465_2662440_n.jpg

This is technically the second or third because in the first, she's really bloody and goopy, so my mom didn't post it haha.


----------



## casann

Here's the very first picture of Oscar and me . Sorry about the breast lol He had literally just been passed to me here and straight away started searching for food greedy little mite lol x




All your pictures are gorgeous girls x


----------



## MissMamma

This is after i'd got out of the pool, _someone_ forgot the camera so we didnt get any immediate pics in the pool. Mind you she was blue so we didnt stay in there long.
I'm all red and sweaty [thats why i made it black and white for my avatar :haha:] but i love it :cloud9:


----------



## cupcake momma

https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/Cupcake_Kush/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0234.jpg https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/Cupcake_Kush/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0237.jpg
these were taken off the back of a camera screen, but I'll have the real pics soon
they brought him in and let me see him before transferring him to the other hospital


----------



## rjb

cupcake momma said:


> https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/Cupcake_Kush/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0234.jpg https://i742.photobucket.com/albums/xx65/Cupcake_Kush/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0237.jpg
> these were taken off the back of a camera screen, but I'll have the real pics soon
> they brought him in and let me see him before transferring him to the other hospital

congratulations riley.
he's so gorgeous.


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> Awwww I cant wait to watch my daughter give birth


I can :haha:


----------



## MommyGrim

The first one is right after Avalon was born


Ready to go home


First day home


I miss my itty bitty baby! :cry:


----------



## lily123

AriannasMama said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Awwww I cant wait to watch my daughter give birth
> 
> 
> I can :haha:Click to expand...

Me too! :haha:
x


----------



## YoungMummy08

When my son was born with nurses



me after the birth in recovery



the first time i got to see my son



our 1st cuddle :hugs:


----------



## rockys-mumma

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







black and white first pic.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## annawrigley

rockys-mumma said:


> :cloud9:

Awww gorgeous


----------



## 18NPregnant

me and my little man. first time i held him after i got out of recovery from my c section


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=12221124&l=da304f838e&id=609060293


----------



## 18NPregnant

oops

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=12221124&l=da304f838e&id=609060293


----------



## faolan5109

No laughing now lol jk, but this is me and lane after my c section when I got to my room ( Look like I was hit by a truck)

Our first picture
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/IMG_5259.jpg


----------



## 112110

first cuddle was like a day old but I'm not in the picture so this is the first I have with FOB :sick: 3? days old
https://a1.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/118/69db6ca01a904683bfb946d388492a61/l.jpg


----------



## Chrissy7411

About 30 minutes old. I have one when he was only a few minutes but it's still on my moms phone, so I'll get it on here tomorrow.

:cloud9: :cry:
https://hphotos-ash4.fbcdn.net/279464_202145813166307_100001126689428_555439_30999_o.jpg
https://hphotos-ash4.fbcdn.net/266770_202145496499672_100001126689428_555437_6091859_o.jpg


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

pretty mamas


----------

